# "All White" Gaming ITX Build



## xkm1948 (Sep 12, 2018)

Long story short: building a gaming PC for a family member and decided to go 8700K. The components are arriving so I will update as I go.



CPU: 8700K
MoBo: Z370-ITX (ASUS Strix very likely)
Cooler: Corsair X115i Pro
RAM: Corsair Vegence RGB DDR4-3200 32GB
Storage: ADATA SX8200 960GB
GPU: Sapphire R9 Fury X
PSU: EVGA 750Watt
Chassis: NZXT Manta
Monitor: Samsung C32H711 32'' 1440p FreeSync
Keyboard: Azio Retro Classic White

The components are starting to arrive now. Will update along the way. Thanks to @W1zzard review and response in the SSD thread I am going all out on ADATA SSDs.













And of course the good old Fury X. Tortured for 3 years now by me for varies workload (OpenCL, VR and gaming)


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 12, 2018)

The Fury X! What a wonderful GPU!
I love mine to death, I love it so much that I uh lust the I/O shield
woops


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Can't wait to see the final build! Sounds like a awesome m-itx system.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 12, 2018)

I want that GPU!


----------



## Valantar (Sep 12, 2018)

Not too dissimilar from my build  My Fury X was quite whiny though, so I ended up going full custom loop (in an NZXT H200i). _Love_ this computer! The Fury X is holding its own brilliantly at 1440p too. Definitely looking forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 16, 2018)

Some monitor and keyboard shots!


----------



## Nuke Dukem (Sep 16, 2018)

It's funny how we live in times where I look at the thread and think: "Oh my... the SJWs are gonna have the thread requested for takedown, cause the build's name is too... white." 

Otherwise - lovely build so far. I can never keep my desk that clean, period. Alas, clutter always seems to prevail.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nuke Dukem said:


> It's funny how we live in times where I look at the thread and think: "Oh my... the SJWs are gonna have the thread requested for takedown, cause the build's name is too... white."
> 
> Otherwise - lovely build so far. I can never keep my desk that clean, period. Alas, clutter always seems to prevail.


That was unnecessary, I have no idea why you think such silly thoughts

All in all, a splendid build, and that keyboard interested me greatly, what model is it? I've never seen one like that in my enitre life


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nuke Dukem said:


> It's funny how we live in times where I look at the thread and think: "Oh my... the SJWs are gonna have the thread requested for takedown, cause the build's name is too... white."
> 
> Otherwise - lovely build so far. I can never keep my desk that clean, period. Alas, clutter always seems to prevail.




Yeah pls keep politics stuff out of this. The receiver of this build is, hmm, pretty young.





king of swag187 said:


> That was unnecessary, I have no idea why you think such silly thoughts
> 
> All in all, a splendid build, and that keyboard interested me greatly, what model is it? I've never seen one like that in my enitre life



Azio Retro Classic Bluetooth. Quite expensive TBH but yeah for a young girl who likes white everything (see the desk and lamp?) this is the best choice I have.

https://aziocorp.com/products/retro-classic-bt?variant=10731896438827


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 17, 2018)

Corsair just made the 2x16GB available on their Vegeance PRO RGB line so this build will be getting those RAM, at 3200MHz only though. Those 3466 are really expensive.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...GB_Pro_32GB_(2_x_16GB)-_-20-236-455-_-Product


----------



## Valantar (Sep 17, 2018)

Have to ask: why 32GB of RAM? You describe this as a gaming build, yet 16GB is more than enough for any game you might throw at it, something that likely won't change for a good few years yet. Given the insane RAM prices these days, that seems like a no-brainer to me. The only thing that's ever exceeded 80% RAM usage on my PC is going through hundreds of RAW photos in Lightroom while having 20+ Chrome tabs open in the background. Unless the PC will be used for high bit-rate 4k video editing, 16GB is really plenty. I'd either put the $150 saved into a second SSD or put it aside for a GPU upgrade in a while - the last 50% of that RAM will likely never see use at all.


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 17, 2018)

Should be a nice rig, but I don't really see how you can call it an "All White build" when alot of the components are not white....

I would be spending some $$ on some good white enamel spray paint and primer, then take that cooler and PSU apart and paint them, and also get some white tubing/sleeves for the hoses too, but thats just me 

Perhaps you should dig around for some really white parts and return those that aren't ?? (google "Snow Blind" or "Snow White" for some examples that are alot closer to being "All white")

I'd luv to have that KB but I know they are mucho $$, but I do have one of those sammy monitors on my xmas list though......probably will snag one during black friday sales if possible !

Good luck with your build.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 17, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> Should be a nice rig, but I don't really see how you can call it an "All White build" when alot of the components are not white....
> 
> I would be spending some $$ on some good white enamel spray paint and primer, then take that cooler and PSU apart and paint them, and also get some white tubing/sleeves for the hoses too, but thats just me
> 
> ...


The PSU won't be visible in that case, but still, "black and white" would be a more accurate name, I suppose? IMO, black contrasts just make the white parts pop more, so that should work in favor of the aesthetics. Some white cablemod sleeves for the AIO tubes wouldn't hurt, though. And maybe a coat of paint on the outside of the rad itself? I wouldn't bother with anything else, at least.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 17, 2018)

@Valantar It is either 2x8GB or 2x16GB. Adding storage is easy down the road. However I don’t feel like having to sell the old RAM when the need to upgrade comes along. So yeah 2x16GB makes a lot more sense to me.

@bonehead123 nah not gonna paint. Too much effort and additional money while i am already spending more than I should. I am just buying white colored components IF they are available and within my budget for this build. Plus I prefer the factory look of most of the components.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> @Valantar It is either 2x8GB or 2x16GB. Adding storage is easy down the road. However I don’t feel like having to sell the old RAM when the need to upgrade comes along. So yeah 2x16GB makes a lot more sense to me.


That's understandable. I just doubt the desire/need for a RAM upgrade will rear its head within a reasonable time - 3-4 years or even more. Given how slowly RAM requirements for gaming have increased in the last decade, I doubt they'll suddenly take off within the lifetime of this build. 

Also: this might be worth checking out


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 17, 2018)

Valantar said:


> Also: this might be worth checking out



That's what I was referring to earlier, too bad they weren't smart enough to make the clips the same color as the sleeving, which would complete the look IMHO 

Me thinks me gonna grab a set of the red ones for my "Big Red One" rig, and plasti-dip the clips in red too !


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 22, 2018)

RAM and SSD came in! Now just waiting for MoBo


----------



## Valantar (Sep 22, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> RAM and SSD came in! Now just waiting for MoBo
> 
> View attachment 107368View attachment 107369View attachment 107370


I still hold that it's a shame to see $150 wasted on RAM that will never be utilized (seriously, never), but at least it looks really nice


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 22, 2018)

Valantar said:


> I still hold that it's a shame to see $150 wasted on RAM that will never be utilized (seriously, never), but at least it looks really nice




You have zero idea about what I might use this system for sometime. Although for now it is 100% gaming build. I will use it from time to time for my work stuff. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/system-unresponsive-at-max-ram-usage.238621/


----------



## Valantar (Sep 22, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> You have zero idea about what I might use this system for sometime. Although for now it is 100% gaming build. I will use it from time to time for my work stuff.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/system-unresponsive-at-max-ram-usage.238621/


Ah, okay. Since you said it was a gaming PC for a family member, I assumed the use case was rather clear cut and that only/mostly one person would be using it. I suppose that was a bit silly of me. I'm just far too used to see people waste money on excessive RAM for gaming builds.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 22, 2018)

This build is coming together swell, and so is my "mini build" with the same GPU! You mind if I post a pciture of it, don't want to jack the thread, as well its pretty ugly but also neat


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 22, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> This build is coming together swell, and so is my "mini build" with the same GPU! You mind if I post a pciture of it, don't want to jack the thread, as well its pretty ugly but also neat



Start your own build project! I am interested to see it go as well.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, it's kinda just a slapdash of parts on hand, I'll post a quick pic of though


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 23, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> RAM and SSD came in! Now just waiting for MoBo
> 
> View attachment 107368View attachment 107369View attachment 107370



Although these are somewhat ok I guess, it's still not really 'WHITE" ram....its just a black (pcb) ram with white heatsinks slapped on after the fact .... 

You would think that nowadays it wouldn't be that hard to make the pcb's white, be it ram, ssd, gpu or whateva.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2018)

you made the mistake of not having a white mouse.... now she will want Apple products only in 3 years when she wants to upgrade.  gg life, you have failed our community growing experiment @xkm1948  Points of deduction = 27!  Now back to work and don't fail us next time!


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 28, 2018)

MoBo arrived


Is it normal for MoBo to arrive without the seal on? I fear i may have gotten a RMA board


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 28, 2018)

The opening to the box should be sealed as well as the antistatic packaging, were they not? as long as you bought from a genuine retailer then you shouldnt have any problem regarding the warranty period. Have you tested it yet?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The opening to the box should be sealed as well as the antistatic packaging, were they not? as long as you bought from a genuine retailer then you shouldnt have any problem regarding the warranty period. Have you tested it yet?




Well both were open and this is from Newegg. Hopefully I won’t have any problems


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 29, 2018)

You mean seal as in the box is tape at the opening? Thus far all the motherboards I bought regardless of retailer don't come with any seal. From newegg to amazon to my local retailer here. It is pretty normal not to have any. The only thing taped is the anti static bag holding the motherboard, the sata cable and io is sealed in their own packets.

I agree on going on the 32GB ram on my itx system, even I myself max out my 32GB frequently from chrome browsing alone, pretty surprised how bloated web browsing become with multiple tabs. It took me a hundred tabs or so for me to see it reach the ram limit, which surprises me as I can do way more before even on a laptop with 4GB ram. Add to it Windows 10 using the ram up too.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2018)

Edifier Luna Eclipse 25HD 2.0 speakers. Spent freaking $200 on these! Damn i am making this a princess built now with all premium parts.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Well both were open and this is from Newegg. Hopefully I won’t have any problems



I have never had a sealed mobo box ever, and I have bought over ten mobos. I mean the plastic wrapping has a little sticker seal (but it can usually be peeled off without ripping) but i have never seen one on the actual box, whether direct from amazon or newegg... heh odd.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 29, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Well both were open and this is from Newegg. Hopefully I won’t have any problems


better confirm your order you bought new and not Opened box. if you did get Open box and ordered new, I'd call newegg right away and get some extended warranty.

This would be a new low for newegg.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 29, 2018)

In my experience, motherboard boxes don't come sealed, just (some times) the anti-static bag inside (as well as whatever driver disc and accessory/cable bags are included). I believe this is for retail purposes, so that customers can actually see the board layout and ports before buying without breaking any seals, given that the boxes generally only give a vague overview (and unlike a GPU or other components, the physical layout and I/O is complex, highly variable, and really matters). Unless the anti-static bag has a broken seal on it, I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 30, 2018)

The heatsink design for the M2 SSD is really good. That was a solid aluminum heatsink with thermal strips.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 30, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I have never had a sealed mobo box ever, and I have bought over ten mobos. I mean the plastic wrapping has a little sticker seal (but it can usually be peeled off without ripping) but i have never seen one on the actual box, whether direct from amazon or newegg... heh odd.



Mine does not even have a plastic sticker for the anti-static bag.

Also upon close inspection I found there was one M2 screw missing. There should be 2 included in plastic bags but I can only find one. 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> better confirm your order you bought new and not Opened box. if you did get Open box and ordered new, I'd call newegg right away and get some extended warranty.
> 
> This would be a new low for newegg.




I bought brand new. 1000% sure



Valantar said:


> In my experience, motherboard boxes don't come sealed, just (some times) the anti-static bag inside (as well as whatever driver disc and accessory/cable bags are included). I believe this is for retail purposes, so that customers can actually see the board layout and ports before buying without breaking any seals, given that the boxes generally only give a vague overview (and unlike a GPU or other components, the physical layout and I/O is complex, highly variable, and really matters). Unless the anti-static bag has a broken seal on it, I wouldn't worry at all.




As said above. None of those things were sealed plus I am missing one M2 screw. Not that I need it but it is an indication that someone has probably took the board accessoires out of it already. 

Just chatted with Newegg. The agent acknowledged that their New Jersey warehouse have shipped me an open box item based on the IPC barcodes I gave them. So yeah, paid for a brand new MoBo and received a refurbished one. Thank god I video tape ALL of my hardware unboxing now and i shared that detail with the chat rep. One cannot be careful enough.

Newegg chat agent was good though. She immediately issued an advanced replacement for me so i don't have to wait extra long. So all is good.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just bought an MSI Gaming Z370 and nothing was stopping me from taking it out of the box, the bag was sealed however


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like its resolved, nicely done.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 1, 2018)

Edit:
Nevermind wrong thread


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 7, 2018)

Build is done. Pictures and benchmarks to follow very soon. I wish I bought RGB fans. Man after seeing those beautiful RGB i want freaking RGB in EVERYTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 7, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Build is done. Pictures and benchmarks to follow very soon. I wish I bought RGB fans. Man after seeing those beautiful RGB i want freaking RGB in EVERYTHING!!!!!!!


Just got my own 8700K, it comes next week. I can compare my own bench's to yours!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sweet deal man! I have a white build myself and love it! cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 8, 2018)

Installation process











All done!














and RGB!!!!!







She really liked the Purple LED on the FuryX so no more red on the GPU










I am VERY attempted to eventually buy 5 Corsair LL140 RGB fans and just make the entire case RGB synced up. She LOVES RGB!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2018)

What do you think of that keyboard?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 8, 2018)

And some benchmark.  Basically just enabled XMP and manually dropped vcore a bit. ASUS puts really high auto voltages.

And I taught her some basic overclocking. She is not a big fan of it as she doesn't like the idea of her twitch streaming cut off now and then due to system stability. So it just simply just a quick 4.8GHz all core overclocking.

Gotta say high core speed does pretty amazing things to MMORPG. For the same game, I used to average ~56 on my 6950X@4.2GHz with the FuryX. With 4.8GHz 8700K her average is about 79. Pretty freaking amazing.














Oh and thanks to @W1zzard review on the ADATA SX8200 drive. Under a heatsink this SSD is amazingly fast, AND stays relatively cool even after benchmarking.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 8, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> What do you think of that keyboard?



It works really well. She likes Bluetooth keyboard and bluetooth mouse somehow. Less wires on the table for a better twitch streaming viewers' experience?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Gotta say high core speed does pretty amazing things to MMORPG. For the same game, I used to average ~56 on my 6950X@4.2GHz with the FuryX. With 4.8GHz 8700K her average is about 79. Pretty freaking amazing.



Amen to that. Well played, but that cable management... 

What game is it? GW2?


----------

